# Converting 1990 Cabriolet to power covertible top



## Hijumper (Feb 11, 2009)

I've got a 1990 Cabriolet with the common manual top but my Bently service manual shows that a power version was available. Anyone know where to find the parts to do this conversion? I guess I could find a wrecked Cabriolet, but wondering if there is another source?
Thx


----------

